# Rifles



## Cmays (Feb 15, 2011)

Browning bar 30.06

Sent from my Eris using Tapatalk


----------



## jodipuma (Feb 24, 2011)

ruger m77 in .270 win remington 700 in 7mm mag, 300 ultra mag 30/06 semi auto


----------



## arch3r8oy (Jan 13, 2009)

Savage Edge .270


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

winchester model 70 7mm WSM-(winchester short magnum)


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

I might get a .338 remington ultra mag.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Remington .243, with a custom Mauser action, RamLine stock


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

Custom .308, specs:
Remington 700 Short Action trued
Bartlain 27" Barrel
Manners T4A stock
Badger detachable mag bottom metal.
Badger 20moa base
Badger 30mm rings
Harris 6-9" Bipod with podlock and Podclaws

Scope:
Nightforce NXS 5.5-22x50 MOA/MOA


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

HuntLions_94 said:


> Custom .308, specs:
> Remington 700 Short Action trued
> Bartlain 27" Barrel
> Manners T4A stock
> ...


holy cow, what a gun!! looks like a gun straight out of Afghanistan! very nice.


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

My son shoots a Stevens 243 topped with a 3-9x40 Leupold and I shoot an old Rem. 788 in 22-250 topped with a Tru Glo 2.5x10x50 and loads of Barnes 53grn Triple shock loaded at 3970fps... I call her dynamite.They never take a step!!!


----------



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

Whats a rifle lol. Marlin 336 30-30.


----------



## ctrout (Nov 17, 2010)

338 Edge.


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

rem springfield 30.06, winchester mohawk 600 in .243,


----------



## curtfishes (Jan 27, 2011)

Enjoyed the pics! 
Nice rifles guys!
Mine:
Weatherby Mark5 Deluxe 300WM
...has knocked down everything I pointed it at so far


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Awesome guns guys keep em comming


----------



## ctrout (Nov 17, 2010)

More you say? How about this one, a 338-06.


----------



## oneshotthompson (Sep 20, 2009)

Ive been using a 30.06 but my grandpa gave me his 30-30 this summer, so hopefully ill be able to use that this next fall.


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

ctrout. I have heard about the 338-06 but what actualy is it.


----------



## ctrout (Nov 17, 2010)

It is a 30-06 case with the neck stretched to hold .338 cal bullets I load mine with 210gr Nosler Partitions and get about 2750fps. This think is an elk HAMMER. Does good on deer too.


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

thats pretty cool


----------



## JustinPollard (Jan 18, 2011)

Interarms 7mm Mag & .270 Savage


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

nothing fancy now, either use my dad's blr or my savage .30-06

if/when i get the money i'm going to get a nicer gun, but that is gonna be a while


----------



## ctrout (Nov 17, 2010)

N7709K said:


> nothing fancy now, either use my dad's blr or my savage .30-06
> 
> if/when i get the money i'm going to get a nicer gun, but that is gonna be a while


You probably won't find a gun that shoots better than your Savage.


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

Remington 30-06
Winchester model 94 30-30


----------



## jaho (Sep 13, 2010)

Remington 7400 30-06
Marlin 336 30-30
and sometimes i will take my brothers TC Encore in .308 out


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

s4 shooter is that an original `94.


----------



## .22outdoorsmen (Jul 6, 2010)

NEF handi-rifle in .44 mag. Thompson Center Omega .50cal for muzzy season.


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

bonecollector 3 said:


> s4 shooter is that an original `94.


yes 
the serial number is 0098


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

That is sweet s4. Probobly worth a bunch of money.


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

bonecollector 3 said:


> That is sweet s4. Probobly worth a bunch of money.


i did 
and it's a lot


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

as far as rifles go I have a Ruger M77 Mark 2 Laminate compact (16.5" barrel) with the stainless stell barrel with black laminate wood stock, it looks really nice and it is a 7mm-08, it's really accurate. And I just got another Ruger M77 Mark 2 All weather with the composite stock with a stainless steel barrel in .270 and idk how well it shoots yet since I just got it. As far as all my guns I also have a Ruger Blackhawk 45 long colt blued w/ a 7.5" barrel, a Ruger M77/22 .22. mag bolt action, Ruger 10/22 .22 long rifle autoloading rifle, Mossberg 500 20 guage turkey gun. Thompson Center Z5 Omega .50 cal. muzzleloader and I had a Browning Citori Super Lightning but we sold it. And I think that's it and I am going to sell my revolver and get a Ruger Super Blackhawk 7.5" barrel in a .44 mag or if I can find one the same gun but with a 10.5" barrel! Ya I like my Rugers!


----------



## Liv2Hunt8 (Sep 1, 2010)

HuntLions_94 said:


> Custom .308, specs:
> Remington 700 Short Action trued
> Bartlain 27" Barrel
> Manners T4A stock
> ...


you spelled Bartlein wrong! lol. I know the owner of Bartlein Barrels very well and my friend works there. Their shop is 20 minutes from my house. They make the best barrels in the world hands down. Nice Gun!

I shoot a .303 British Lee Enfield.


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

Haha, I did! Yes I love their barrels. This rifle has shot just about every handload I have put through it.

This is a 600 yard group with the rifle. Could have been a lot better but I'm happy with it, considering it was on a pretty windy day. (Far right shot wasn't part of the group)


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

hoyt alphamax 32. 

dont own a deer rifle.
just barrow my dads or grandpas


----------



## LeTHaL4aReeZen (Jul 23, 2010)

Ruger M77 Hawkeye 270


----------



## ACE13 (Oct 10, 2009)

Remington 700 .270


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

remington 243.(could shoot upto 300. but hunt in va with dogs and need a lite gun and the deer are small)


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Dad's .357 Mag Rossi Lever action..... OLD SCHOOL!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

corpralbarn said:


> Dad's .357 Mag Rossi Lever action..... OLD SCHOOL!


hey, my dad carries his ol' marlin 30-30 lever action every now and then, that or his browning bar or his blr, his b.a.r. is a 270 and his BLR is a 7mm-08 that he has had for years.


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

243
30-30
270
30-06


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

A .45 muzzleloader.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Since i hunt mostly the swamps here in florida i usally dont shoot past 50 yards so i deer hunt with a Browning bps 12 ga 3in 00 buckshot


----------



## camo25 (Jul 4, 2006)

I shoot a weatherby Mark V .308 SS with synthetic stock with A1 optics scope


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

I don't even have a centerfire rifle (have a few .22's (everybody has one of them of course)). Really no use for a centerfire here in Ohio (shotguns only for deer season).

I would really like to have a rifle just for kicks (and maybe for varmints), but then I'd have another hobby that would more than likely cause me a to spend a lot money. lol


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i used to shoot alot.. then ammo prices spiked and i've cut down.. we had a good time with the .22 a while ago though, shooting 150-200yds at pieces of dirt from a plowed field


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Post your shotguns too.


----------



## Liv2Hunt8 (Sep 1, 2010)

12 Ga. 870 Wingmaster here....


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

A 12 guage Stoeger M200 with Max-4 camo is my hunting gun.. I have a 2 3/4" 20 guage Winchester 1300 for looks. Special DU edition.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

2010 Browning Citori White Lightning. 

I'll try to get pics up sometime today.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

well heres my guns. nothing special though

mossburge 500 with slug barrel and 3-9x40 cabelas slugger scope (awsome deer gun) shoot 2 3/4 light field EXP
mossburge 935 shooting 3 1/2" whinchester for turkey
remingtom 1100 20ga (LOVE this gun for clays, best part is i got it for free from my nieghbor and it is in mint condition)
itheca 16ga ( shoots good but almost impossible to find ammo)
mossburge .22 semi (old but accurate with the right ammo)

MAIN SMALL GAME GUNS
custom crosman 2240 pellet pistol shooting .22 15.9gr jsb exacts 
custom crosman 2260 with a 3-9x50 leapers scope shooting .22 15.9gr jsb exacts
gamo bigcat .177 shooting exacts


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

now u need some more centerfire rifles imo!


sawtoothscream said:


> well heres my guns. nothing special though
> 
> mossburge 500 with slug barrel and 3-9x40 cabelas slugger scope (awsome deer gun) shoot 2 3/4 light field EXP
> mossburge 935 shooting 3 1/2" whinchester for turkey
> ...


----------



## Justgot2hunt (Sep 27, 2010)

curtfishes said:


> Enjoyed the pics!
> Nice rifles guys!
> Mine:
> Weatherby Mark5 Deluxe 300WM
> ...has knocked down everything I pointed it at so far


I've got close to 20 rifles and like either a Rem 700 or Weatherby Vanguard 22-250 for groundhogs. For deer, my best shooting 2 rifles are both Weatherby 300 Wea mags (1 Mark V Deluxe, 1 Accumark). Some would say over-gunned for whitetail, but they've worked great for me as well.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

Ignition kid said:


> now u need some more centerfire rifles imo!


Not legal for deer in my part on ny. Im going to get a. 223 for yotes sometime this year though


----------

